
Scalatex: Type-safe, programmable documents - lihaoyi
https://github.com/lihaoyi/Scalatex
======
JadeNB
Is it correct that, despite the name, this has nothing to do with (La)TeX
([http://latex-project.org](http://latex-project.org))? Is the @-syntax
motivated at all by Lout
([http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/lout](http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/lout))?

~~~
jghn
This confused me as well. The name is fairly deceptive.

------
codemac
If you like programmable documents, I have two suggestions to look into:

\- org-mode :: This emacs mode lets you create documents of just about any
format, style, and purpose. Think of it as markdown's older brother that takes
HGH and compete to be the best of everything, and almost is. But he farts and
burps a lot.[0]

\- Scribble :: A racket (plt scheme) documentation tool that uses racket's
#lang directives to create a fairly neat documentation tool, but pretty scheme
specific.

[0]: [http://orgmode.org](http://orgmode.org)

[1]: [http://docs.racket-lang.org/scribble/](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/scribble/)

~~~
codemac
Also, scribble has an alternative @-like syntax as well:

[http://docs.racket-
lang.org/scribble/reader.html#%28part._al...](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/scribble/reader.html#%28part._alt-body-syntax%29)

------
mej10
This is pretty cool. Also, thanks for your work on Scala.JS related stuff!

------
srpablo
Reminds me a bit of Scribble [http://docs.racket-
lang.org/scribble/](http://docs.racket-lang.org/scribble/)

Scribble isn't type-checked (though maybe it plays with Typed Racket?), but is
similarly about creating documents that leverages the underlying programming
language.

Excellent stuff, and good luck! :D

------
coolsunglasses
Type-safe HTML templating in Haskell:

[http://www.yesodweb.com/book/shakespearean-
templates](http://www.yesodweb.com/book/shakespearean-templates)

------
xwowsersx
Looks quite similar to twirl
([https://github.com/spray/twirl](https://github.com/spray/twirl))

------
mylons
cool. also liked your chat on scala.js at the scala meetup!

